# Need ICD code for longitudinal tear of the peroneus brevis------- please help



## micki127 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone please help me?  I need ICD code for longitudinal tear of the peroneus brevis. 

Thank you,
Micki


----------



## Terissia (Nov 19, 2014)

*ICD code*

I found this website. 
http://www.eorif.com/peroneal-tendon-tear-72769-m6688

I looked under: Peroneal Tendon Tear Associated Injuries / Differential Diagnosis. which brings me to 726.79 the other dx was a non-traumatic rupture of tendon 727.69. So I get two different dx's depending on if it is traumatic or not.

Terissia Bell


----------

